# Front panel audio not working



## Nipun (Oct 24, 2011)

Hey people!

Today at midnight when I plugged my headphones in front panel of my CM 310, I noticed that the sound is weird. Later I realized that only background music of song is audible and lyrics are missing! When I plugged my headphones directly in motherboard/back of case, the sound was normal. The USB ports in front are also working fine.
What could be the problem(and solution)?


----------



## MegaMind (Oct 24, 2011)

1. Check the front audio header on mobo..

2. Does front panel of CM 310 has audio connector like this?

*t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQFsJuMvqyOanRdNat1yxc0q6x4HRsm0yBsM95R59gnT2aN8pHdmlnD4cf82w


----------



## Nipun (Oct 24, 2011)

Yes, it has such a connector and its connected to motherboard. And all wires on front panel are correctly fixed too... Someone told me that my 3.5mm port is giving me problem.. so how can I change it?


----------



## MegaMind (Oct 24, 2011)

^^Are u so sure that 3.5mm port is the issue?

There might be other possibilities too...

1. Which one have u connected to the mobo(AC'97 or HD audio) ?

2. In bios u'll find an option for front panel HD audio or AC'97, check it and post back..

If AC'97 port is connected to mobo, AC'97 should be enabled in bios n vice versa..


----------

